# المساعد الكيميائي لعمليات تنظيف خطوط الأنابيب بتمرير الكرة:



## رمزة الزبير (28 أكتوبر 2011)

المساعد الكيميائي لعمليات تنظيف خطوط الأنابيب بتمرير الكرة:

الأسلوب الأكثر شيوعا لتنظيف الأنابيب من خلال تمرير الكرة. ، وقد جرى التركيز على عمليات تمرير الكرة بمساعدة كيميائيا ، كما كان من المسلم به أنه في حالة عدم وجود مواد كيميائية مضافة ، الرواسب على حد سواء العضوية وغير العضوية يمكن أن تسبب في ضغط ودمج الكرة داخل الأنابيب ، التي يمكن أن تحد من الحركة الجانبية للكرة. إضافة السطح الكيميائي يساعد في تفكيك وتليين ونقل هذه الرواسب الملتصقة.

أرفق مقال في ذات الخصوص من مجلة خطوط الأنابيب والغاز.


----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (28 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## محمد الاكرم (28 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام
موضوع متميز
وفقك الله


----------



## farqed (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراا على الموضوع
مفيدجدااا


----------



## khalid elnaji (7 أبريل 2015)

شكرا لك اخي


----------

